# P-80A LuLu Belle Color?



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi everyone...I'm doing the P-80A as the Grey Ghost and the LuLu Belle
prototypes from 1944. Can anyone suggest the best, most accurate
colors to use?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look here, it might help. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1T4DMUS_enUS216US217&q=lulu+belle+p-80A&btnG=Search

There are some sites listed for the P80s. Good luck! rr


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Look here, it might help.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1T4DMUS_enUS216US217&q=lulu+belle+p-80A&btnG=Search
> 
> There are some sites listed for the P80s. Good luck! rr


Thanks for the info. Most sites say it was green but I'm hoping there
is some reference that says what shade.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If it was green, it would definitely have been WWII olive drab.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

does this help?


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

It does indeed! Thanks!!


----------

